# iPhone 6 'storage almost full'



## EdtechCO (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi all - 
I'm getting the 'storage almost full' message on my 16 GB iPhone 6 iOS 9.03 regularly. I recently transferred almost all my photos to the Google photos apps and off my phone. The biggest storage hog is music, at 1.5 GB. The rest of my apps are 500 mb or less, maybe totaling 6 gb or so. Any ideas how to solve this issue?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you looked at the settings to see whats using the storage space - it should tell you under settings 
http://www.macworld.com/article/2048953/how-to-see-whats-using-up-space-on-your-iphone.html


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

EdtechCO said:


> Any ideas how to solve this issue?


Buy a phone with sufficient storage or make hard choices about which Apps and data are most important to you. 

Regrettably Apple doesn't advertise that 16 GB minus the space for iOS 9 leaves about 7 (maybe 8) GB for Apps and data. Luckily a good friend of my daughter clued me it to this before I bought an iPhone 6S (with 64 GB since 32 GB is not offered). I'm currently using about 15 GB for Apps, iOS 9 and almost no music or photos.


----------



## EdtechCO (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks for the tip about the iOS memory hog; my 16GB says I've only used 10 GB, and 1 available. My math says 10+1 does not equal 16. Next phone will be the 32 GB.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------



## ChrisRogers (Dec 31, 2015)

I found someone who have similar problem with you on Reddit. You can read others' method. Hope it will help you.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/iphone/comments/3elqfe


----------

